# How much & how often to feed an adult dog



## brendaman

Hi Everyone!

Shayna just turned 2 years old, and I really have not changed her feeding schedule -- 1/4 cup in the morning and 1/4 cup in the evening of a mixture of dry with 1 tblspn of wet (for a total of 1/4 cup). So she gets 1/2 cup per day and little treats (probably no more than 1-2 tblspns). But she does chew on Merrick Flossies throughout the day. Lately, I'm finding she eliminates larger quantities, and she's gained about 1/2 pound in the past year (she gets at least three 20-minute walks per day). I would think that 1/2 cup per day is not very much, and Shayna is still a finicky eater. She won't touch her dry food unless I mix it with a little wet. I've given her doggie biscuits, and they could lay around for weeks before she would even finish them off.

How much and how often do you feed your adult babies?


----------



## Scoobydoo

> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Shayna just turned 2 years old, and I really have not changed her feeding schedule -- 1/4 cup in the morning and 1/4 cup in the evening of a mixture of dry with 1 tblspn of wet (for a total of 1/4 cup). So she gets 1/2 cup per day and little treats (probably no more than 1-2 tblspns). But she does chew on Merrick Flossies throughout the day. Lately, I'm finding she eliminates larger quantities, and she's gained about 1/2 pound in the past year (she gets at least three 20-minute walks per day). I would think that 1/2 cup per day is not very much, and Shayna is still a finicky eater. She won't touch her dry food unless I mix it with a little wet. I've given her doggie biscuits, and they could lay around for weeks before she would even finish them off.
> 
> How much and how often do you feed your adult babies?[/B]


You don't say what Shayna weighs, as feeding is usually by weight as to how much is right.
Koko weighs 5lbs he is 17 months old and very active.
He gets about a tablespoon of wet food per feed morning and night with a small amount freeze dried green tripe broken over it. After he finishes his breakfast I also give him a little extra of the tripe as a treat for eating all his food, a good incentive  He has access to his dry kibble all day and he just nibbles through about a third of a cup for the day. He also gets one small chicken strip (home made) after his dinner, again a treat for eating all his food. Koko has been stable on 5lbs now for over 5 months.
Scooby eats double as he is twice Koko's weight.
The both get the same treats. They also both like to chew on the flossies.


----------



## brendaman

Oh, sorry about not providing her weight. Shayna is 5.5 lbs. She used to weigh 5 lbs. since she was a one year old, but now she's gained 1/2 lb. in the past year. 

Gee, a few tablespoons per feed. So, I guess 1/4 cup is not so much.


----------



## BrookeB676

> Oh, sorry about not providing her weight. Shayna is 5.5 lbs. She used to weigh 5 lbs. since she was a one year old, but now she's gained 1/2 lb. in the past year.
> 
> Gee, a few tablespoons per feed. So, I guess 1/4 cup is not so much.[/B]


It depends on the food you are feeding her also. Some foods you may need to feed more, and vice versa. I would say that the feeding guide on the particular food you are feeding is probably the best place to start, and then give or take some depending on her habits. I leave dry food out for mine all day and they eat as they please, which is mostly at night, and they also get a raw patty for lunch (which I guess you could compare to a wet type food). I think mine like having the variety. I say if she is maintaing a healthy weight, then you are probably doing a good job.


----------



## 2maltese4me

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=479348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Shayna just turned 2 years old, and I really have not changed her feeding schedule -- 1/4 cup in the morning and 1/4 cup in the evening of a mixture of dry with 1 tblspn of wet (for a total of 1/4 cup). So she gets 1/2 cup per day and little treats (probably no more than 1-2 tblspns). But she does chew on Merrick Flossies throughout the day. Lately, I'm finding she eliminates larger quantities, and she's gained about 1/2 pound in the past year (she gets at least three 20-minute walks per day). I would think that 1/2 cup per day is not very much, and Shayna is still a finicky eater. She won't touch her dry food unless I mix it with a little wet. I've given her doggie biscuits, and they could lay around for weeks before she would even finish them off.
> 
> How much and how often do you feed your adult babies?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't say what Shayna weighs, as feeding is usually by weight as to how much is right.
> Koko weighs 5lbs he is 17 months old and very active.
> He gets about a tablespoon of wet food per feed morning and night with a small amount freeze dried green tripe broken over it. After he finishes his breakfast I also give him a little extra of the tripe as a treat for eating all his food, a good incentive  He has access to his dry kibble all day and he just nibbles through about a third of a cup for the day. He also gets one small chicken strip (home made) after his dinner, again a treat for eating all his food. Koko has been stable on 5lbs now for over 5 months.
> Scooby eats double as he is twice Koko's weight.
> The both get the same treats. They also both like to chew on the flossies.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Gracie is 5lbs and Cooper averages about 9lbs....they both get 1/4 C of Canidae (which is a premium food) twice a day.


----------

